# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  most effective "first move" in fight....

## TheDfromGC

what would u guys consider to be the best "first move" in a street fight or no-holds barred type fight to get the opponent down quick. i was thinking if u get close enough, a strong punch to their upper ab region, basically no matter how strong ur abs are, if u get hit in that little area, its gonna knock the wind out of u, that way there not gonna be able to breath for a minute or so and give u a huge advantage...whats ur guys choices????

----------


## Monkeytown

For a fight on the street it would have to be the Bil Jee (finger jab to the eyes). It's easy, fast and effective. You can't fight if you can't see. This was one of Bruce Lee's favorite techniques. Seconod best would have to be a straight kick to the nutz.

JMHO

MT

----------


## DF2003

chin shot! it will put em on their ass everytime.

----------


## Juggernaut

I'm old school........a foot to nuts movement I've found works the best. Two nuts, two feet.....coinsident? I don't think so. hahahahaha

----------


## Div1Wrestler

Strike my way in- to a clinch- lift him and drop him on his head..

----------


## THA GONZ

IN a street fight, I personally like the front knee kick where you kick him in the front of the knee in a driving motion, almost trying to bend his leg the wrong way, so his leg feels like its going to snap (and it might, LOL) and then when he bends over in pain (and trust me he will) its either uppercuts or knees to the head or if he falls to the ground its up to you jump on and punch away or a few head stomps always do the trick. This will only work if you have a good and fast front kick.

The eye strike is a thing of beauty though, thats up there on my list too.

----------


## Jack87

If you can land it a throat shot...
If you can't breath you can't fight...

----------


## rev911apollyon

> Strike my way in- to a clinch- lift him and drop him on his head..


thats what im talking about, straight up wrestler style

----------


## CarvedFromStone

> thats what im talking about, straight up wrestler style


Yep for sure gotta love the double leg, only way to go, i also like the head and arm, only time i have every really gotten into trouble was going for a double leg on some kick boxer kid and got my face kneed in real nice, was all pain pilled out so i was moving a little slow on my take down....

----------


## KAEW44

The most effective first move would be to pick up a baseball bat!!

----------


## w_rballs

> Yep for sure gotta love the double leg, only way to go, i also like the head and arm, only time i have every really gotten into trouble was going for a double leg on some kick boxer kid and got my face kneed in real nice, was all pain pilled out so i was moving a little slow on my take down....



exactely i havent been in too many fights, but all the ones i have startd with a double leg take down, and ended with me sitting on top of him bashing his face in.

----------


## maxamillion

Double Leg takedown works everytime. As long as your not fighting another wrestler no one really knows how to defend a double leg, or expects it. And once you got him on the ground a wrestler will win everytime. 
If I know i'm about to get in another fight, sometimes i'll stand there with my hands at my side, kinda in a staggered stance talking ****. Waiting for him to throw that much anticipated first punch. With my hands down he thinks he can land an easy right hook and i'll have no way of defending it. Lilttle does he know. So he throws the hook (that I could see coming before he decided to throw it) I duck it, change level and blast him with a double leg. Natural Instict

----------


## BigMike J

> The most effective first move would be to pick up a baseball bat!!


Actually a bat is easy to counter and for that matter so is a 2x4.

----------


## Spoon

jab to the neck would be lethal!

----------


## mushroomstampr

kick to the groin works everytime. Depending on the size of the guy a double leg may not always work. And don't think its because I suck at wrestling or anything I placed in my county (losing to the state champ) and i weigh about 210 lbs. But if we're speakin on messin around wit some big bar types I'd go with the groin shot to a knee in the face(if available) or groin to a heavy hand to the chin.

----------


## nathanw21

i cant believe some of the threads that i am reading!!!!!!!!!! some of the things that i read were some pu$$y sh*t. when i fight i want somebody to try and kick me in the balls or jab my eyes. if i am squared up with someone that is not going to happen. anyway...i would have to go with a bow to the face or my personal favorite a headbutt

----------


## sensei_jim

Gentlemen! Gentlemen!

First, we are talking about a street fight, with a bad guy attacker. Right?

Anybody with more than a year or two of quality training will not get kicked in the nuts. Its covered over and over again. No real sucker "first" punch unless he's really really stupid. 

Assume your attacker to always be trained, and you will fare better. 

The eyes are good (without getting into morals and ethics, and assuming we're talking about a bad guy) even if you don't get in. In traditional Aiki-Jujitsu, or in some chinese styles, an attack at the eyes is used to create Kazushi, or off balance to the attacker, allowing other "options". Maybe the groin. Who knows. But going to the eyes needs to be accomplished with commitment (meaning your trying to go there, but expecting a block in a particular way). His hands come up to block, you then attack a point (pick one) where you can. Don't plan the attack until you see the response, then work at the weak points. I agree with this attack above all else. Nicely put MonkeyTown! 

Regarding just 'puttin him on his head' Watch some of last year Pride and UFC fights regarding rushing into a clinch. There have been some great grapplers this last year that were KO'd in the less than the first minute thru devastating counters (ie knee to the face, back punch). I see this when I'm being attacked by a big guy, linebackers, wrestlers. On the way at me, or on the way down, simple attacks (ie. taught in Kajukembo, Kempo, Combat Tai Chi, and Jujitsu (not Brazilian)) can break knees easily. It's just too easy to counter. Soften em up as you work to the inside. Find yourself there, don't rush there. 

If MMA bouts allowed trachea strikes and knee shattering techniques, you would see alot less "rushing in". 

My long winded answer is (I guess) there is no one answer. If I was facing Mike Tyson, I would get to the ground quick. If I was Ralph Gracie was taking my wallet, I would definately stay to the outside for as long as I could. 

I have one "sucker" punch under my belt. The rest were counters to an attackers first move. I prefer them moving towards me and letting their movements defeat them. Just my style. 

Love u guys, Peace.

Jimbo

----------


## bermich

> For a fight on the street it would have to be the Bil Jee (finger jab to the eyes). It's easy, fast and effective. You can't fight if you can't see. This was one of Bruce Lee's favorite techniques. Seconod best would have to be a straight kick to the nutz.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> MT


Thats what I would have posted as well. Poke his eyes out. No one expects that. Fingers are longer than a fist and it is quick.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Headbutt to the nose. You'll win right off the bat.

----------


## nathanw21

thank you ronny. finally someone with some class. that is a great first move. thay never know what to think or do after a solid headbutt

----------


## Div1Wrestler

Well, Sensei jim, It goes both ways with the strikers being drop on the head or taken down and punched out.. A street fight is not a ring sport (close but not the same) Playing sticky fingers or combat kia or whatever is not going to stop even a good high school wrestler for getting you down....... as far as "trachea strikes and knee shattering techniques" you have been watching too much TV period...

----------


## inheritmylife

In a streetfight, taking someone to the ground isn't always a good idea. First, I never wrestled but I have a very good sprawl with little training. With the possible exception of some MMA pro's and D1A collegiate wrestlers, nobody is taking my knee, nobody. My point is, just because you may be trained in takedowns, don't think that your opponent doesn't know how to sprawl effectively because it is a very natural movement. Second, being on the ground makes you vulnerable to other opponents.

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> In a streetfight, taking someone to the ground isn't always a good idea. First, I never wrestled but I have a very good sprawl with little training. With the possible exception of some MMA pro's and D1A collegiate wrestlers, nobody is taking my knee, nobody. My point is, just because you may be trained in takedowns, don't think that your opponent doesn't know how to sprawl effectively because it is a very natural movement. Second, being on the ground makes you vulnerable to other opponents.


I understand fully......... "I never wrestled but I have a good sprawl with little training" (? how do know its a good sprawl, if you have not been tested by anyone) 
There are over 500 counters to sprawls just like the double leg... Saying your good and being good are two diff things......

Read the org post.... In any of your post you say nothing about the subject, instead its I wouldnt do that... give us some insight

----------


## Juggernaut

I still can't see how you guys can top a swift kick to the twig and berries. hahahahahaha

----------


## co2boi

Swift kick to the shin, punch in the throat or nose, kick in the nutts

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Problem with a Swift Kick in the nuts is that when people are about to fight, they're already thinking about places to protect. It takes too much time to pull your leg back and then aim for his nuts. I've seen many people hit the side of the knee or the insides of the thigh and get their leg caught. Then what happens? They fall to the ground because they lose their balance. It's a **** move.

I still stick with the Headbutt to the Nose. Minimal movement and maximum damage.

----------


## maxamillion

> In a streetfight, taking someone to the ground isn't always a good idea. First, I never wrestled but I have a very good sprawl with little training. With the possible exception of some MMA pro's and D1A collegiate wrestlers, nobody is taking my knee, nobody. My point is, just because you may be trained in takedowns, don't think that your opponent doesn't know how to sprawl effectively because it is a very natural movement. Second, being on the ground makes you vulnerable to other opponents.


Your right for 99% people a double leg takedown wouldn't be a first good move. But for those elite few who have been wrestling most of their lives (Freestyle, High School, College) a blast double leg will work everytime. Granted your gonna come across a select few who are expierenced in other fighting styles, but how do you know your "good sprawl" is gonna stop me? Anyway my second move would be a nice swift unexpectied Head butt

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

We're talkign Street Fight, no rules. Not a MMA fight. I'm a big fan of MMA but that rarely applies to a street fight. You're talkin' about two guys trained to fight eachother. They watch their opponenets previous fights and have an educated training towards defeating their opponent. Street fights don't have that.

It's two blokes who just want to get it on. I'm telling you from experience, there's no better move then a headbutt to the nose. It has the most damage through the least amount of space with the maximum amount of discomfort.

You can't beat a headbutt to the nose period.

----------


## maxamillion

> nice to have another martial arts guy here sensei. but i would have disagree with your some of your comments. although some striking techniques have been PROVEN (on videotape, against good fighters) to be able to stop some grapplers, some of the time, the strikes to the knee you mention are not among them. maybe it does work, and you'll soon see it as the dominant counter in MMA competition (where they pick up the very best moves from every style). but until i SEE it (on videotape, against good fighters, consistently) i have to take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> also, when you talk about wrestlers just "rushing in" you devalue the immense technique behind what they are doing. there is a lot more to a good freestyle shoot than "rushing in". there is as much technique behind it as almost anything in your TMA arsenal. and it is a very proven technique.


Your absolutly right, many people don't understand how much time is spent on technique and practicing to develop a good "Double Leg Takedown"

----------


## BiteTheDust

Every time I have gotten in a fight. 

I just give the guy a head but as hard as I can right on the nose, make his eyes all watery then finnish him off with the old one two  :LOL:

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

> Every time I have gotten in a fight. 
> 
> I just give the guy a head but as hard as I can right on the nose, make his eyes all watery then finnish him off with the old one two


See. That's what I've been saying.  :Don't know:

----------


## maxamillion

Do you think the head butt is more effective for a shorter fighter to use it on a taller one or visa versa?

----------


## w_rballs

drop in for a double leg if u konw what u are doing. i did when one bro came at me like that. simple double leg, pick his big ass up and landed on top of him and wailed away on his face

----------


## BOUNCER

first move, an Irish kiss........ ie, a head butt.

----------


## ironfist

Hard over hand right, (I've knocked out probably 5 guys before the fight even started), or I'll use jab kicks and thai kicks to get their hands down and then fire my shots off. Clinch also works well, most guys won't know what to do and tyou can throw knee's and elbows, I've also ducked an opponents first punch, come up around then and sunk the rear naked choke, they go out in a matter of second and you can use their body to block attacks from their friends...

----------


## sensei_jim

> Well, Sensei jim, It goes both ways with the strikers being drop on the head or taken down and punched out.. A street fight is not a ring sport (close but not the same) Playing sticky fingers or combat kia or whatever is not going to stop even a good high school wrestler for getting you down....... as far as "trachea strikes and knee shattering techniques" you have been watching too much TV period...


Don't watch TV. I am in my dojo from 10 am to 7 pm every day, and in another Dojo 4 nights a week for 2 hours each time...essentially practicing the techniques you think I get from TV.  :Smilie:  They are part of the art. I am not a striker, but teach Aiki-Jujitsu. So I am also a grappler who looks at the art from a 'how can i get in' approach. I have concluded that "wounding" the victim before entry, is the best way, that's all.

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> Strike my way in- to a clinch- lift him and drop him on his head..



I agree........  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## imann

> thank you ronny. finally someone with some class. that is a great first move. thay never know what to think or do after a solid headbutt


This is why I get along with nate..............we have both seen this move work well for one another............scares the fvck out of your opponent

----------


## suzuki99

i once pulled off a graet first move i had been planning to try to use forever. It was in 11th grade tho haha. this kid wanted to fight me because his friends and my friends had problems since ever. so he walks up to me and pushes me, so i push him back into a locker and sort of turn sideways and mule kick him right in the face he was on the floor with a broken nose 10 seconds after he pushed me. we actually became friends after that

----------


## craneboy

everyone wants to protect their face and are on the lookout for kicks to the groin. so an old man in the pen (lifer) said to blast em with a hard rib shot, trying to punch your fist through the guy, that will give you time to do whatever else you want to do.

----------


## Getting There

Head but to the nose

----------


## Chemical King

I normaly make a dummy shot woth the left and then a devistating blow with my right fist to the side of the neck. Its almost paralising if carried out correctly.

Then if he hasn't dropped i might give hin a blow to his temple. (but not to hard cos I dont wanna be up on a man slaughter charge)

----------


## HeavyHitter

Fake the jab, Double the $hit out of him!! Usually a spear double pending on your opponents size and skill, but if he is not to qualified.... lift him straight up and bring him down hard so he hits the back of his head on the ground.... so beautiful!!!

----------


## coronahold34

ive seen u do that a couple of times heavy.....lol
EFF

----------


## Megadeth

Since I don't pick fights, my first move would prob. be either evading the initial attack and maybe throwing a kick to the knee...or blocking and countering (double leg prob.).

----------


## billy_ba

The art of the Sucker Punch is the most effective move on the streets. I hate to say it but its true. But I personally love shooting on people when they throw wild haymakers at me because they never see it coming and untrained people have no idea how to throw a decent punch. Straight double leg slam on the head, pass the legs, mount then work the ground and pound game, TKO by strikes.

----------


## HeavyHitter

> ive seen u do that a couple of times heavy.....lol
> EFF


its about time you posted something C-Hold.... hahahaha

----------


## Special K

> Strike my way in- to a clinch- lift him and drop him on his head..


I can afford to trade a few strikes to get the clinch ,What a finnishing move to slam a man to the pavement on his head with my 225 oouuuch!!!. K

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> Hard over hand right, (I've knocked out probably 5 guys before the fight even started), or I'll use jab kicks and thai kicks to get their hands down and then fire my shots off. Clinch also works well, most guys won't know what to do and tyou can throw knee's and elbows, I've also ducked an opponents first punch, come up around then and sunk the rear naked choke, they go out in a matter of second and you can use their body to block attacks from their friends...


I agree with you 100% ironfist
-low roundhouse kicks bring downs hands (and trip people)
-chokeouts are the easiest-fastest way to KO someone completly 
-nobody really knows what to do in a clinche (i think it's more/less used when people don't want to be hit anymore)


just to ad on a little - street fighting consists of circumstance, what i mean is, you can decieve people into thinking violence won't happen when it will. A common routine we use at our nightclub to extract a violent patron, is have one doorman start talking to him in a friendly manner, and then ussually I'll suckerchoke them unconcious.


Now Iron, i've broken alot of meta-carpels in my right hand, so unfortunetly my right hand(dominant) goes numb if i ever use it - I've just recently used the headbutt and it worked pretty well. 

We can all agree though, violence only happens when you inject yourself into a susceptable enviroment (i.e. anywhere people drink)

----------


## jimmyivory

> Head but to the nose


Ok, everyone keeps saying headbutt and I know it's disabling as hell but how would you get in close enough? If he is willing to get up in your face you're there, but if he's keeping you at a distance, wary of any kind of sucker move do you just get in close enough to grab him by the hair or what?

-ji

----------


## Getting There

I like to curl up in the fetal position and try to block with my head  :Welcome:

----------


## Dick Grayson

palm strike to the nose would be just as effective as eye poke, but not as damaging, guy still can't see, otherwise a good strike to the knee will get him down on the floor.

----------


## RockSolid

> Headbutt to the nose. You'll win right off the bat.


excellent exactly, and that feeling u get after getting headbutted in the nose isnt a good feeling.

also a hard knock in the temple area with a knucle is killer.

----------


## sooners04

I am assuming that both of us are staring at each other. Now I don't know about most of you guys but when someone throws a punch or kick or eye gouge at me I usually just don't stand there and let it hit me. The way I train to fight is to let the other person attack first and counter from there. In this style I hope you try to grab me or punch or kick me. That would play right into my style of fighting.

----------


## phwSSJ

You can never tell what a person is capable of. My suggestion is dont go looking for a fight.(my friend suckerpunched this guy in a parking lot, and the guy went to his car and pulled out an M-16 from the trunk) I dont think that there is really any "most effective first move" because every fight is different and every scenario is different. The gut punch all depends on how strong a persons stomach is, and their breathing. If you hit a guy with a weak gut in the solorplex then he will go down. If you hit a guy with a strong gut in the solorplex then it will not necessarily take him down. It all depends on how tough he is and if he is breathing in or out. If you are in a bar fight or fighting more than one person, dont do a take-down and go to the ground unless you want to get kicked in the head. Otherwise I dont think its feasable to think about one move unless you practice it over and over, because in those situations you dont have time to think, you just react. And every situation is different, you cant say well I would do this then that if he did this bla bla... get the point.

----------

